
We’re heading into dark times - mrzool
https://thecorrespondent.com/5696/were-heading-into-dark-times-this-is-how-to-be-your-own-light-in-the-age-of-trump/1611114266432-e23ea1a6
======
webmaven
_“Authoritarianism is not merely a matter of state control, it is something
that eats away at who you are. It makes you afraid, and fear can make you
cruel.”_

Authoritarianism makes you join a group to feel safe, and joining in can make
the cruel bold.

